# شخص أرسلك رابط فيروس ؟ كيف تعرف انه فيروس (باتش ) بكل سهوله حتى لو كان مـدمـوج



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*طبعا نسمع بروابط ملغمة

مثلا جاك شخص بالشات او على الاميل او نزل رابط بالمنتدى

وعطاك رابط والرابط انته شاك وكان الرابط 


ملغوم او مدموج ويش الحل ؟؟


حبيت انزل الكم موقع يفحص الروابط المغلومة 
7
7
7
7
7
7*​p

http://linkscanner.explabs.com/linkscanner/default.aspx
*اول ما تفتح هذا الموقع راح يطلعلك مكان حط بيه الرابط الي شاك بيه

واضغط على Scan


وانتضر اذا طلعلك علامة صح بل الاخضر يعني الرابط سليم 


واذا طلع X بل الاحمر يعني الرابط ملغوم ولا تفتــــــــــحة 


ا رجو ان ينال اعجابكم الموضوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي ليك علي اللنك المهم ده



وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على اللينك الهام 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم الجميل  ربنا يبارككم ويحمينا ​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل معلومةرائعة اختي
شكرا" الانبا ونس
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## amjad-ri (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*بالفعل  موضوع مهم جدا

شكرا​*


----------



## دروب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا الك اخي الحبيب الرب يباركك ويبارك المنتدى


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*حميل*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي اووي علي الموقع يا ونس *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## roven (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراً على الموقع


----------

